# Anybody walking?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How many of you are walking? Do you have nice weather where you live? Do you have a convenient place to go walking? Do you have a walking buddy?

I love to walk and do it every day; at least 40 minutes or more. Briskly, I might add.

However, there is no convenient place for me to walk, really. I don't feel safe and I worry about feral and unattended dogs as well!

I also can't get anyone to commit long-term on the walking. Wah!!! If I could have a steady walking partner, I would feel better about the whole thing.

Tell me what you have done to overcome such obstacles?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> How many of you are walking? Do you have nice weather where you live? Do you have a convenient place to go walking? Do you have a walking buddy?
> 
> I love to walk and do it every day; at least 40 minutes or more. Briskly, I might add.
> 
> ...


Get a dog - my dog "Buddy" is my walking partner. He keeps me motivated to walk every day and unless it's raining he's always ready to walk. I carry mace for those instances where a dog may attack us and it has happened so I am now always prepared.

If I didn't have my dog I probably wouldn't walk every day - I used to have a treadmill but once I got the dog I got rid of it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Get a dog - my dog "Buddy" is my walking partner. He keeps me motivated to walk every day and unless it's raining he's always ready to walk. I carry mace for those instances where a dog may attack us and it has happened so I am now always prepared.
> 
> If I didn't have my dog I probably wouldn't walk every day - I used to have a treadmill but once I got the dog I got rid of it.


We also have a dog and he loves to walk. I love to walk outside also. Nature lover here.

I knew there was more than one reason I liked you! Ha, ha!!arty0006:


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooh................. MACE! What an awesome idea!! A whole lot better than the baseball bat suggestion I had in my head - and no doubt LOTS more effective!!! :evilgrin0010:


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

it is cold now so i have not walked in months!  but it will get warm soon. i hope! during the spring, fall and summer i walk a lot. i walk at 2 parks in our area. one is one mile and more of a trail and one is 2 miles and in a nice nature park. i walk them fast alone while hubby keeps the kids busy at the play area. sometimes, just sometimes they let me push them in the stroller too! i also push my kids to the little store that is close (1/2 mile total) to get them snacks and to my parents (1 mile total) to visit. sometimes hubby walks with me. some times not. he works on his feet all day lifting heavy things so sometimes he is very tired and i understand that.
i have just got to walk off this weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> Ooh................. MACE! What an awesome idea!! A whole lot better than the baseball bat suggestion I had in my head * and no doubt LOTS more effective!!! :evilgrin0010:


I read somewhere that a can of wasp spray is much more effective and it will shoot out at up to 30 ft.. Awful big to carry around though. 
And of course, it would cause permanent damage.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

But if the wasp spray didnt slow them down you always have the can to beat them off with ... so it is a two for one kind of protection 

chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nothyapril05 said:


> it is cold now so i have not walked in months!  but it will get warm soon. i hope! during the spring, fall and summer i walk a lot. i walk at 2 parks in our area. one is one mile and more of a trail and one is 2 miles and in a nice nature park. i walk them fast alone while hubby keeps the kids busy at the play area. sometimes, just sometimes they let me push them in the stroller too! i also push my kids to the little store that is close (1/2 mile total) to get them snacks and to my parents (1 mile total) to visit. sometimes hubby walks with me. some times not. he works on his feet all day lifting heavy things so sometimes he is very tired and i understand that.
> i have just got to walk off this weight.


I hope the weather hurries up and warms for you!! 
Walking is awesome. For one thing, it really targets the lower abdominals.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> But if the wasp spray didnt slow them down you always have the can to beat them off with ... so it is a two for one kind of protection
> 
> chuluota


That is for darn sure!!

Hey; are you walking, chuluota? I am doing 4 miles a day. All of this on my driveway no less!! I am sure the neighbors are amused. LOL!!

I do about a 12 minute mile. I do 2 30 minute segments each day. Also a little sprinting.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> How many of you are walking? Do you have nice weather where you live? Do you have a convenient place to go walking? Do you have a walking buddy?
> 
> I love to walk and do it every day; at least 40 minutes or more. Briskly, I might add.
> 
> ...


I have been an avid "walker" for a looooonnnnnggggg time. Not as much as usual lately but I am trying to get back in the groove.
We live in an apartment community and our backyard is a lake with a walking/biking path around it. When we first moved here I walked the lake alone daily, 2*3 miles, but all the while felt uncomfortable, there were very few people when I was out there and it is Miami and it is a body of water, and the whole alligator thing....my husband has assured me that this lake is manmade and "gators" could not be in there....I am not completely buying that!! (lol)
I have a treadmill which to me is my security blanket, if it's too hot out, too early, too late, too whatever, I have no excuse. It's not as enjoyable as walking outside but it is always there and ready. I try to walk 2*3 miles 5*6 times a week. In addition, I have recently persuaded my husband, who is a weight training only kinda guy to walk a mile or two with me around the lake when he gets home from work. Sometimes I do like to walk alone and zone out to music or Oprah, it makes the time go by faster, but I also appreciate the time walking with my husband free of tv and cell phones, etc. 
And regardless of what he says, I am always on gator alert! You never know! :winking0001:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> I have been an avid "walker" for a looooonnnnnggggg time. Not as much as usual lately but I am trying to get back in the groove.
> We live in an apartment community and our backyard is a lake with a walking/biking path around it. When we first moved here I walked the lake alone daily, 2*3 miles, but all the while felt uncomfortable, there were very few people when I was out there and it is Miami and it is a body of water, and the whole alligator thing....my husband has assured me that this lake is manmade and "gators" could not be in there....I am not completely buying that!! (lol)
> I have a treadmill which to me is my security blanket, if it's too hot out, too early, too late, too whatever, I have no excuse. It's not as enjoyable as walking outside but it is always there and ready. I try to walk 2*3 miles 5*6 times a week. In addition, I have recently persuaded my husband, who is a weight training only kinda guy to walk a mile or two with me around the lake when he gets home from work. Sometimes I do like to walk alone and zone out to music or Oprah, it makes the time go by faster, but I also appreciate the time walking with my husband free of tv and cell phones, etc.
> And regardless of what he says, I am always on gator alert! You never know! :winking0001:


You are right about the gators. We used to live in Ft. Lauderdale area. They can show up in the canals and man*made lakes. Have feet, will travel. Or swim as the case may be or not be.

Many a dog or cat has "disappeared" due to an alligator.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I had just started walking every day when I was put into the hospital. I am hoping my Dr will release me to go back to in next week. I really enjoyed getting together with the girls at 5:30 inthe morning and walking as the sun came up. Not sure what I will do when it gets cold though?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I had just started walking every day when I was put into the hospital. I am hoping my Dr will release me to go back to in next week. I really enjoyed getting together with the girls at 5:30 inthe morning and walking as the sun came up. Not sure what I will do when it gets cold though?


Yes, yes and yes!! 4 plus miles a day, 7 days a week. Now that the weather has cooled down I am more enthusiastic than ever!!

In the mornings, I walk w/my neighbor for 45 minutes. Then I do mini-walks all day long. I do a 12 minute mile so all I have to do is time myself to figure out my milage.

How about you? What was your pace before your hospital event?

When it gets cold, we will bundle up.

Even have my husband and the dog walking. How cool is that?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Oooh, I love to walk! I used to do a lot more outdoor activities but these past few months with they thyroid mess, I've lost strength and endurance. I do try to walk every day. The past few weeks have been rainy so we haven't been out much, though.
My hubby comes with me and at least one of my kids. Oh, and the dogs! Can't forget them!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Oooh, I love to walk! I used to do a lot more outdoor activities but these past few months with they thyroid mess, I've lost strength and endurance. I do try to walk every day. The past few weeks have been rainy so we haven't been out much, though.
> My hubby comes with me and at least one of my kids. Oh, and the dogs! Can't forget them!


My dad always told me that, "Every woman should have at least one good dog in her life!" I have had many.

Good for you that you kept walking because when you are ready to ramp it back up, you will be in fine form for it.

I wear out shoes like crazy!


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I usually go to the high school track to walk. It is so dark but it is just beautiful as the sun is coming up! We have several good walking trails here and I am hoping to start taking advantage of them son...Waiting on the Dr to realease me back to normal activity.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I usually go to the high school track to walk. It is so dark but it is just beautiful as the sun is coming up! We have several good walking trails here and I am hoping to start taking advantage of them son...Waiting on the Dr to realease me back to normal activity.


That is so nice that you have High School track to make good use of. Hurry up and get released. Wish we could all come walk w/ you.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Me too! It is so nice to just be able to walk and talk with good friends!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Me too! It is so nice to just be able to walk and talk with good friends!


I could not agree more. I love having a friend to walk with. You work on your friendship and at the same time, the time just flies and you don't realize how far and how fast you have walked.

Are you back yet? Did the doc release you?


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Not back yet. My heart rate is still over 100 with the Propranolol and PTU. Not sure if from my thyroid or MVP or both. Doc did say that I will have to have the valve fixed soon so I don't hold much hope for exercise for awhile. But we are going to remove the thyroid first so I still have a long way to go


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I live in AZ, where right now it gets to about 65-70 during the day.
I walk every day at least 20 mins. I need to be walking more though, but at least it's a start.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I live in AZ, where right now it gets to about 65-70 during the day.
> I walk every day at least 20 mins. I need to be walking more though, but at least it's a start.


Oh, that is a wonderful start. Not many do that!!! Awesome. You don't have to walk it all at once. Hubby and I do 30 minutes 4 times a day for a total of a little more than 8 miles if we keep our pace steady.

This has many benefits. For one thing, we are triggering the metabolism 4 times, getting the heart into aerobic state 4 times and it is not at all hard to do this way. Easy as pie! We just use our driveway. That way we don't waste time traveling to a park or some such.

I am proud of you!


----------



## Agbert (Jul 26, 2011)

I prefer running or jogging than the walking. Because the running of the 30 min 
burn more than 300 calories. It is also effective for the weight management.


----------

